# Open source vehicle sizing calculator



## samborambo (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi guys,

I've made myself a rather large spreadsheet (very rough around the edges though) for sizing batteries, motor, tyre resistance, wind drag and producing efficiency, power, acceleration, etc curves. There's a lot of data in there already with about 500 cars' drag coefficients and CSAs, a few dozen tyre rolling resistances, Thundersky LFP battery data, etc.

I'd like to see this spreadsheet turned into a PHP script so that DIY enthusiasts can answer some of those more mathmatically challenging questions about sizing components for EVs. It could do with some extra data like wheel moment of enertia to improve the acceleration calculation and the ECE-15 driving cycle for some ballpark economy calculations.

I've also included a worksheet on cost and payback period compared to an ICE vehicle.

You can calculate any type of vehicle from busses to trains to motor cycles - given the proper data.

Do any PHP programmers out there want to champion this project? I'm a bit rusty with web stuff and I'm sure a programmer here could do twice as good in half the time. I can advise on the calculation steps, etc.

Could even get crafty with stored reference designs and a guided step-by-step design wizard.

File was too big to attach. Here's a link:

http://samborambo.ws/uploads/EV.ods

or:

http://samborambo.ws/uploads/EV.xls


Anyone interested, PM me. Comments welcome.

Sam.


----------

